# USA vs. Russia



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

wow is Russia good, here is the point of my post and maybe there arent many Can's here, what is with the booing of the US and cheering for Rus and Chech? I hope you know who sticks up for you, assuming you ever do anything or have anything worth fighting over. I know that it doesnt fans booing hockey doesnt influence the president, all I am saying is that cheering for Rus playing the US (neighbor, friend, protector) is bush league


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

They are booing one of the US players for a rather cheap elbow on a Canada player. I'm a big supporter of US hockey but it was a cheap elbow. That's where the booing stems from. Canada might have it's hands full with Russia tomorrow!


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Wow, first of all, i didn't even think you guys watched the world juniors. Up here it's a tradition. You guys have your bowl games and we have the world junior's. If you'd watched the Canada, US game you'd know why they are booing Jack Johnson. He threw a cheap elbow on one of the Canadian players after Canada scored an empty net goal. Now thats bush league.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Maybe it was just a little payback love tap. :wink:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

nickle ditch said:


> Wow, first of all, i didn't even think you guys watched the world juniors.


Com'n Paul!! You know we watch hockey and U.S. should've won that game :lol: :lol:

I even get watch MN high School hockey in ND!!! Seems like they show more in ND than they ever did in MN


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I understand the booing of J Johnson, were they cheering against J Johnson when the goals were scored? or did the goalie cheapshot someone also? please dont insult my ability to watch a game and I will try to not insult your ignorance in thinking that americans cant understand hockey and know what cheap shots are. J Johnson deserved to get booed, not the team for one mans actions.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Maddy, hey man how are ya? Now that you mention it, I do seem to recall that a couple of you guys do watch hockey. What i was refering to was the lack of coverage the tournament gets south of the great white north. I have family living in the US and he has a hell of a time getting the results, let alone watching the games. I checked out ESPN and Fox sports on the web today and coudn't find the scores from yesterdays games. I believe you could get the games on the center ice package.

But i had a great day watching both the bronze and gold medal games. The first game was good and the second game was great. :beer: 
Two years in a row and on the way for another drive for five. We only had one guy from last years team and we'll probably have at least eight coming back for next year. If Sutter returns as coach, it will be great. 8)


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

nickle ditch said:


> Maddy, hey man how are ya? )


Going great man!!


----------

